# Leaving home??



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Here we go with a question for expats *living more or less full time in Mexico*:
(No, you snowbirds or sunbirds don't count in this survey)

How often did you drive, fly or bus back NOB in the years you've lived in Mexico? 
Reasons for going? i.e. shopping, visiting friends or relatives, or other.

I'll start: My spouse and I moved here nearly 11 years ago.
Flew back once for a family funeral over a year ago. Stayed 5 days.lane:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Here we go with a question for expats *living more or less full time in Mexico*:
> (No, you snowbirds or sunbirds don't count in this survey)
> 
> How often did you drive, fly or bus back NOB in the years you've lived in Mexico?
> ...


I've been living here full-time since 2007. I try to go back once a year for a week or two, to spend time with my mother (she'll be 94 next month) and a few good friends. That's it.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

We've been here three years. Returned to the States once for 5 days to empty out the hall closet of a friend who had been collecting all of the items I purchased online over a year - and to eat at our old haunts.Will be returning this fall for another 5 days - different location but primary reason shopping/eating. We have Continental miles which we will lose if we don't use.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Was going back every year until I figured out I could do taxes on line ..... and to visit family and my 96 year old mom. I skipped 2003 is all


----------

